# Edge Lost Reception Problem



## pnyxxpress (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey Everyone! I have been an Roamio OTA owner for years. I decided late last year to upgrade to the Edge OTA. Sadly it has been a disappointment. Apps are not available, picture quality seems less than the OTA. Last month I lost signal on a local channel. In my troubleshooting I found my older OTA had no problem pulling in the channel. I jumped through all hoops with Tivo support. They decided the Edge had a bad Tuner. I received the replacement unit. My lost channel was working again... or so it seemed. 3 weeks later the channel starts randomly pixelating and now the signal is completely lost. Again the OTA is pulling a good signal.

Signal on the Roamio is 67 so it's not like its borderline. When the channel was working it was 50 on the Edge. Obviously this could be a difference in metering between the two units. All the channels have a lower strength on the Edge. I will also add this channel is my only VHF channel.
Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## JxxAxxY (Oct 19, 2018)

Hmm could be a repack issue. I know one of the stations where I live moved there channel and then had to revert back right away due to interference with another station 80 miles away that used the same signal causing low to no signal at all. Now with that being said I don't think that is your issue if the roamio is picking it up fine. But a lot of the work on the repack is still going on and some is running very behind even prior to covid. You might actually need to adjust your antenna due to tower changes as well. Many in my area are putting up newer towers with larger transmitters.


----------



## Cleophus (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi! First post here.  I saw a comment in Reddit (I know, consider the source) inferring or stating that because the Edge OTA has 4 (or 2) tuners, it takes the signal from the OTA antenna and splits it 4 (or 2) ways, thereby diluting the signal, so channels that one once received don't come in anymore. Any truth to this? And if so, is there any fix for it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Cleophus said:


> Hi! First post here.  I saw a comment in Reddit (I know, consider the source) inferring or stating that because the Edge OTA has 4 (or 2) tuners, it takes the signal from the OTA antenna and splits it 4 (or 2) ways, thereby diluting the signal, so channels that one once received don't come in anymore. Any truth to this? And if so, is there any fix for it?


I can't address the Edge from experience, but older TiVo boxes use AGC to boost or reduce the signals on every tuner. For those it is 72% OTA and 90% cable. Have you checked the levels in Diagnostics?


----------



## Cleophus (Nov 16, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> I can't address the Edge from experience, but older TiVo boxes use AGC to boost or reduce the signals on every tuner. For those it is 72% OTA and 90% cable. Have you checked the levels in Diagnostics?


Thank you! I hadn't thought of that. I'm seeing signal strength of 58% - 84% of the OTA stations I watch the most... with the exception of one favorite station that used to come in but now shows no signal strength, and 8-11 dB SNR (whatever that is).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Cleophus said:


> Thank you! I hadn't thought of that. I'm seeing signal strength of 58% - 84% of the OTA stations I watch the most... with the exception of one favorite station that used to come in but now shows no signal strength, and 8-11 dB SNR (whatever that is).


From those numbers I would think the software has changed. Perhaps someone with an Edge can give you a second opinion.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

On your favorite station, I would call them and ask if someone can find out if they changed their frequency. What are their call letters?


----------



## Cleophus (Nov 16, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> On your favorite station, I would call them and ask if someone can find out if they changed their frequency. What are their call letters?


Thank you! I've emailed them to see if something changed with their broadcast and will follow up with that. I've also run re-scans -- running the antenna thru the TiVo Edge, and also straight into my TV -- and the channel no longer shows up at all. (It's KRCB, in Sonoma County CA.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KRCB (TV) - Wikipedia

You might run a channel scan on your TV. The station may have messed up their PSIP (which is not used by TiVo).


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

Cleophus said:


> Thank you! I hadn't thought of that. I'm seeing signal strength of 58% - 84% of the OTA stations I watch the most... with the exception of one favorite station that used to come in but now shows no signal strength, and 8-11 dB SNR (whatever that is).


15 to 16 dB SNR is generally the threshold for receiving a station. If the signal fluctuates and drops below 15 dB you will see pixelation and drop outs.


----------

